# squabs crying



## Coolina (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi. I am hand-feding two squabs. I have done this from birth, and they are doing just fine. they are about a week old now, and are healty and happy. Still I have a question: why are they constatly crying? do they miss something to lay ontop of them? I feel so sorry for them, as they cry endlessly.. untill they fall asleep.. I try to take them up to do some bonding, but then they are desperate to put there beeks between my fingers and be fed.. even right after I fed them, they still desperatly try to get more and cry... is this normal behaviour for a squab who is rased by its mother or is it normal when humans take over?? is it normal at all??
thank you


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

are you sure they have enough to eat sometimes they squeak still after feeding but soon after stop there is no one way to know feed them more see what happens what are you feeding exact baby bird food for hookbill birds is very good sub. to feed pigeons


----------



## Coolina (Aug 9, 2014)

I dont think there is anything wrong with the formula I give them. They digest it and there pooh looks fine (as it should for a squab) and they do fall asleep too, but as soon as they hear my voice, they cry like crazy and try to fed of echother. I give them a porridge of lactosefree baby formula and oatmeal. I read that lactosefree baby formula is the best replacement for dovemilk


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

not saying the formula is bad just might be something made for birds aviable squeaking is normal for the babies to do when a parent is around maybe feed more


----------



## Coolina (Aug 9, 2014)

okay. thanks. I overfed them the first day and had to wait almost 24 hours for the crop to not be so big. and I read that there is a chance the food could go bad in the crop so its better to fed only when the crop is empty, but I have not waited that long. there is allways a little bit left when I fed, so they chould not be hungry.. 
I am really happy you responded to my post. thank you


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

Coolina said:


> okay. thanks. I overfed them the first day and had to wait almost 24 hours for the crop to not be so big. and I read that there is a chance the food could go bad in the crop so its better to fed only when the crop is empty, but I have not waited that long. there is allways a little bit left when I fed, so they chould not be hungry..
> I am really happy you responded to my post. thank you


Honestly it sounds like they might have a problem digesting.
The crop should always be flat and empty before each feeding. If it is not emptying fast enough that may be more of a problem with digestion than a case of over feeding.
The crop should be huge and heavy after feeding and empty by the next feeding. That is healthy digestion.

Don't ask me what the cause might be, because I don't have enough exp esp with hand raising squabs but it certainly doesn't sound normal. Hopefully someone else can step in and figure out why


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Whoever told you to feed them that is mistaken. They really do need a formula specifically for baby birds, without which they will have all sorts of health problems. Here is a good link for you that contains much important information to help you. 

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/


----------



## Coolina (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you for that link. I love it, and under the tab "what to feed" I quote "Outside England Nestle's Nestum or Cerelac without milk solids and mixed with warm water (not milk) can be used" Thats what I use.. but in Norway its called baby formula without lactose


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well that's good to know. Thanks for the info. I still think that eventually the baby would have been better off getting something made for birds and their requirements though. Are you sure you are feeding enough? Can you post a clear close up of them after being fed? Their crop should be 3/4 full and like a soft pillow. Not hard and packed. They can be over fed too.


----------



## Coolina (Aug 9, 2014)

I think the problem is that I have them in my livingroom, and every time they see me, they think its feeding time.. thats why I think it is strange, because they cry as soon as they see me, or hear my voice even if they just been feed... one of them is one or two days older then the other, and the older one is standing up and hanging over the nest to look for me... I have also tryed to give them some peas I bought from the farmers superstore, because I saw on youtube a lady feeding her squabs with dryed pees and water, but the peas is still there a day after I gave it to them. When I got them, the bird mother had feed them because they had seeds in there crop when I got them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How much are you feeding them? How often?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are too young for dried peas. They won't be able to digest those. They may cause a blockage. At a couple of weeks of age you could feed them frozen peas which have been defrosted and warmed under warm running water. Warm but not hot. 

If the peas are still there, they may not be able to pass them. Try giving them some slightly warmed baby apple sauce mixed with a little water. It may help some to get them to move through.


----------



## Coolina (Aug 9, 2014)

I feed them about one syringe (10ml) 3 times a day.. Its feeding time now, and the crop is half full, but its a bit doughy, so Im just going to give them the lactosefree milk and no oatmeal this time..


----------



## Coolina (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you so much. I will do that


----------

